# Switching to the Shunamite Diet.



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

I have to admit i'm a little confused as to what to feed to ensure that they get all of the required nutrients.

What sort of things do you all add into the mix? And what sort of ratios do you use? Recepies you use would be useful


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Don't know if this is allowed, but the Fancy Rats UK forum has a section all about the Shunamite diet, including straights, and percentages as well 

It's a good diet if you can afford it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

I feed the Shunimite diet and I am so pleased with the difference it has made with my lot compared to rat mixes you can buy 

As Argent said the Fancy Rat Forum is the best place to go to read up about it.

My base mix is :-

6 cups of rabbit mix 40 - 60% (I use Burgess Supa Fruiti Rabbit)
1/2 a cup dog kibble 5 - 10% (I use James Wellbeloved Senior/Lite)
1/2 a cup of pasta 0 - 10%(I generally use wholemeal pasta spirals, but tricolour or white pasta can also be used. Spirals seem to be a good shape for the rats to eat easily. Do not feed pasta if your rats are overweight.)
3 cups of cereal 30 - 50% (I use these Shredded Wheat (broken or bite sized)
Weetabix (broken)
Sugar free puffed wheat
Weight Watchers multigrain flakes with apple
Whole Earth cornflakes (low sugar and salt)
Jordan 4 grain porridge oats
Jumbo oats
Oatibix
Sugar free puffed rice cereals
Plain rice cakes
Ryvitas sesame seed or oat and pumpkin seed (broken)
Flaked grains e.g. flaked spelt, flaked barley, flaked wheat (not to be confused with wheat flakes which are laden with sugar).
Pearl or pot barley. I alternate what I use every time I make a new mix to keep it interesting for them)


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I feed the Shunimite diet and I am so pleased with the difference it has made with my lot compared to rat mixes you can buy
> 
> As Argent said the Fancy Rat Forum is the best place to go to read up about it.
> 
> ...


Im guessing that lasts a good while aswell?
ive been thinking of changing although at the moment mine get a mix of rat/rabbit/mouse and bird food then "human" treats every day do you cook the pasta first?


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you 
How long does your mix usually last? and roughly how much does it cost?


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I get all my stuff from the rat rations website, as they now do complete mixes 
I got very confused trying to make up my own mix. I was worried about doing it wrong and my boys not getting everything they need in their diet, so this is so much simpler for me.
My boys are currently on mix no 8, which is especially tailored for older rats and is kidney friendly, but they do mixes for all types of age groups. I also tend to add in some human cereals for added interest


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry to jump in on your thread OP!

Would one of the complete mixes from rat rations be ok to feed mice as well?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Daynna said:


> Im guessing that lasts a good while aswell?
> ive been thinking of changing although at the moment mine get a mix of rat/rabbit/mouse and bird food then "human" treats every day do you cook the pasta first?





Saria said:


> Thank you
> How long does your mix usually last? and roughly how much does it cost?


No I don't cook the pasta I do occasionally cook up a bit extra when I do spaghetti bolognese 

I normally mix up enough to do 2 weeks, that way I can change different cereals so that they don't get bored.
The rabbit mix and dog kibble does 4 - 5 lots of mix so overall it averages about £7 - £8 a month for 7 rats  (that is just the mix not including extra treats hehe)


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> 6 cups of rabbit mix 40 - 60% (I use Burgess Supa Fruiti Rabbit)
> 1/2 a cup dog kibble 5 - 10% (I use James Wellbeloved Senior/Lite)
> 1/2 a cup of pasta 0 - 10%(I generally use wholemeal pasta spirals, but tricolour or white pasta can also be used. Spirals seem to be a good shape for the rats to eat easily. Do not feed pasta if your rats are overweight.)
> 3 cups of cereal 30 - 50% (I use these Shredded Wheat (broken or bite sized)
> ...


I use this for my mice and they love it!! I am using the cereals in bold atm and will alternate them with each mix to give them more variety


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I use
10 cups 70/30 Banana Brunch & Flakes & grains No 2
2 cups Burns chicken & brown rice kibble
1 cup tricolore or wholemeal fusili (add it 1 week, leave it out the next & use an extra cereal instead)
6 cups different cereals (flaked, puffed, rolled, oats, maize, groats, barley, quinoa, shredded wheat, unsalted rice cakes etc)
1 cup assorted fruit berries & seeds (coconut, mixed berries, hemp, flaxseed, millet, pumpkin seed, sesame etc)
large pinches of mixed herbs, kelp & edible dried flowers
in addition they have fresh veggies & fruit each day & an occasional cooked chicken carcass to demolish, & once a week they have a bottle of Dr. Squiggles & probiotic yoghurt with Daily 3 sprinkled on it


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you everyone, I understand it all a lot better now lol


----------

